

The Mystery of the Missing Chromosome - tokenadult
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2012/07/19/the-mystery-of-the-missing-chromosome-with-a-special-guest-appearance-from-facebook-creationists/

======
ggchappell
Nice article (mostly), and very nicely illustrated.

But when you get to "... ancient patchwork" you can stop reading. The rest is
a pointless blow-by-blow of a discussion with a creationist organization on
FB. No idea why Zimmer thought that was worth including.

